# Memory lane from bye gone days



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

In 1950 Marconi International Marine had a Jubilee Exhibition at the Baltic Exchange, St. Mary Axe in London. They had mock ups of real ship's wireless cabins (Working equipment) at ten year intervals covering 1900 to 1950. I was one of two demonstrators having had a three hour course in how Cohera receivers and magnetic detectors worked. Here follows, the first part of the show.(Pint)


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Couldn't find 1910, I am the handsome young fellow in the earlier photos, dont know who the old duffer was in 1930 on. Interesting happening, waiting for the official opening (speeches) it was a loverly room and there was a bar with two cute little birds (girls) to serve drinks, One approached me and asked if I would like a drink, I asked for a scotch and water which she brought. She then asked if I would like another for later, I said, great idea and told her to hide it in the spark door of the 1930 transmitterl. An elderly gentleman wandered over and chatted asking about the equipment. He noticed my drink and said something to the effect, it must be nice to have pull, God I would enjoy one, I said, no problem and opened the door on the Spark gap, THERE WERE SIX SCOTCH AND WATERS SITTING WAITING. He took one,, ddrank it and said, A young fellow with your forsight should do well in this company, he then went off and did the opening speech, he wa 
Sir George Nelson, Marconi's Chairman....


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Many thanks
Really interesting to see/hear this
Regards
Steve


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Lord Nelson*



charles henry said:


> he then went off and did the opening speech, he was Sir George Nelson, Marconi's Chairman....


George Nelson was later ennobled and became Lord Nelson, 1st Baron of Stafford. When he died, in 1962, Marconi's sent out a GTZM Collective Call message to their R/Os. Usually these messages referred to some change in operating procedures, message services or charges.

This one began, "We regret to inform you of the death of Lord Nelson..."

It wasn't 1st April but I was suspicious that I was being subjected to some sort of practical joke. Wasn't it a little late to be telling us of something that happened in 1805? Reading on, I learned that the very significant death referred to was that of the Chairman of the company and not just some inconsequential RN Admiral.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Great story, Chas. Obviously George kept himself above the mundane policies of the personnel dept!

John T.


----------



## Shannoner (Feb 6, 2008)

Charles, it was lucky that Sir George was a drinking man, or your career with Marconi may have ended there and then!(Jester) 

Cheers(Pint)
Mick


----------



## stocksie (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice entry Charles. The example radio rooms ended up along the bottom floor
of Marconi East Ham. I wonder if the later exhibits were plundered by the dock staff!! Is that Her Majesty clearing the zeroes?


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

stocksie said:


> Nice entry Charles. The example radio rooms ended up along the bottom floor
> of Marconi East Ham. I wonder if the later exhibits were plundered by the dock staff!! Is that Her Majesty clearing the zeroes?


East Ham depot remember it well, three doors up from a pub which was wired from Marconi offices. When they wanted you the morse would come out of the speaker in the pub, "Mr Henry to Mr Dyer pse" you would finish your beer and walk up the three (?) doors to the depot and argue with Dyer that no you didnt want to go on the PO liner on the indian run and then be transfererred to a coaster out there for a two year period. de chas henry(Pint)


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*Circa 1943 Victory Ship Radio room*

http://www.nps.gov/archive/safr/sparks.html

http://www.nps.gov/archive/safr/radiorm.html

This is at the San Francisco Maritime Museum, which I just discovered is closed for refurbishing until 2009, but you can see this display at the above URL's.

Greg Hayden


----------

